# Mousse problem!



## Number 18

*Everytime I make mousse I end up with runny yogurt like mousse

But all the fancy french bakeries have a very light dense mouse that hold its shape like image below:








What am I doing wrong? Nothing All the illustrated cook books have the runny mousse

also recipes on the internet I found are all runny!


*


----------



## Andy M.

It would be helpful if you posted your recipe and if you changed anything in that recipe.


----------



## CharlieD

If all the ingredients are per recipe then it has something to do with making process it self.


----------



## ChefJune

How much gelatin are you using, and how are you blooming it?


----------



## Number 18

I go exactly by the direction

Raspberry White Chocolate Mousse Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Death by Chocolate Mousse Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Je Mange la Ville » Decadent & (Pretty) Easy Chocolate Mousse

and if you see the images they all end up with the fake yogurt mousse


----------



## LPBeier

There is nothing wrong with the recipes and probably nothing wrong with the way you are making it.  There are different textures of mousse including the type you have been making and the stiffer mousse you want to make.

It will take me a little bit but I will find you a recipe that will do what you want.  I believe you started another thread with the exact same picture and there were suggestions in there how to make it.


----------



## Number 18

Yes same picture but with different question.

So is there a name for the stiffer mousse?


----------



## Number 18

*After huge search I found out 3 types of mousse

mousse# 1 (the yogurt like mousse) doesn't hold its shape* *





mousse# 2 (the heavy stiffy densy mousse) holds the shape + very heavy* *







mousse#3 (the tiramisu like mousse) holds its shape + very fluffy and light* *






and I'm looking for #3
*


----------



## LPBeier

Try This


----------



## Number 18

Picture of mousse# 3


----------



## ChefJune

The photo you posted was of a molded mousse. Most of those take gelatin to achieve their texture and "stayability."  My chocolate Mousse recipe is quite soft. It does firm up with time in the fridge, however.


----------



## LPBeier

You are looking for a Bavrois.  I am sorry but I don't have time to find you my recipe but you will find several on the net.  This is what I have used for molded mousse.  The link I gave you is a molded mousse as well, with sponge cake layers.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, just found this in my note book.  

7 sheets gelatin
350 g whipping cream
170 g icing sugar
350 g fresh fruit puree

Soak gelatin in cold water and squeeze the excess water out.

Whip the cream with icing sugar to soft peaks

Heat half the fruit puree in bain marie until it reaches 30 degrees Celsius. Add gelatin to fruit puree to disolve. Remove from heat and pour into other half of fruit puree.

Fold into whipping cream and pour into molds.

For chocolate I melt all the chocolate and dissolve the gelatin in it.  You will have to play with the amount of chocolate as I do all of this in my head (which is why I couldn't find the notes LOL!).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Number 18

ChefJune
The mousse recipe when frozen becomes very dense and hard as it loses its fluffiness when frozen.
Thanks will search more on molded mousse

LPBeier
Thanks for the recipes, and I don't think I'm looking for bavarois as all fancy bakeries label them as mousse!
Thanks for your help.


----------

